# Sunshine Ligustrum



## rockwalltxguy (Oct 1, 2021)

Does anyone know what could be causing my Sunshine Ligustrum to do this? It doesn't appear dead as the branches are still green underneath. I have 2 more next to it that are fine. Wondering if it's going to come back once spring arrives or if I need to just call it a day and dig this out and put in a new one?


----------



## Bombers (Jul 14, 2020)

I have 4 as well that was planted last spring. Thrived well over the establishing duration, but now looks like this too. I'm not too far above you in 7a so I'd wait until this last freeze has passed before doing anything. If it's green underneath, I bet it will flush new leaves in a few weeks.


----------



## rockwalltxguy (Oct 1, 2021)

Good to know. Ill hold off a bit longer. Good news is its only been planted a year so not a ton of growth yet and would be easy to replace if I need to.


----------



## Jeffersonzoysia (12 mo ago)

rockwalltxguy said:


> Does anyone know what could be causing my Sunshine Ligustrum to do this? It doesn't appear dead as the branches are still green underneath. I have 2 more next to it that are fine. Wondering if it's going to come back once spring arrives or if I need to just call it a day and dig this out and put in a new one?


I have a bunch of these in my new home we moved into in 2019. I am in Zone 8a in NE GA and both years they all lost most if not all their leaves in winter(even though they are classified as an evergreen), but all came back strong in the spring. They did it again this year, just be patient and these will be one of the first shrubs to leaf out when the weather warms up.


----------

